# Hair Cut Day



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a Bebe - a Bichon Frise that comes to me for grooming. I know that there are a couple of people on this forum that love Bichons, so thought I would let you see this beautiful little girl.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

She's a wee cracker. I have just shown the images to Rita, and they bring back happy memories for us both.

Many thanks,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Her eyes are just georgous. Not sure if i could live with the coat care 8O Good business for you though sharon :lol:


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

The person who owns her has two Bichons, and both are kept knot free which is excellent. They come to me every 8 weeks.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Lovely wee dog. My friend has one which she cannot (will not!!!!) groom as he bites her, however she still expects a groomer to handle him and get him matt free without stripping him off!!!! Then moans if charged extra for the additional work involved! 
Well done the owner in putting in the work to keep him matt/knot free.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sharon I don't suppose you know of anyone in Lincs that would know how to groom a welsh terrier...............the only lady that I found that actually knew how to leave their eyebrows and beards etc not to mention fluffly legs has decided to go and live in America.............I now have two very scruffy mutts in need of a welshie cut :wink:


----------

